# Solar watch charger.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Spotted this on ebay for all you solar fiends who clutter up your window sills. Led bulb above each watch etc.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bedside lamp. Near a patio door. That looks like a good watch worth Wrench :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

£22.00 from Amazon


----------

